# Onboard Sound funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr!



## beyoNd (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

also ich habe folgendes Problem mein onboad Soundkarte (Motherboard VIA 509A)
hat irgendwie den Geist aufgegeben. Wenn ich in WMP ein Lied abspielen will erhalte ich immer eine Fehlermeldung " Der Mediaplayer kann die datei nicht Wiedergeben da ein Problem mit dem Audiogerät besteht".
Ich habe meinen Rechner schon Formatiert und die Treiber neu aufgespielt wenn ich jetzt bei Hardware Manager schaue steht "Multimediacontroller" als nicht Installiert dort.
Ich habe schon versucht bei Via den neuen Treiber herunterzuladen aber diese Seite ist sehr unübersichtlich.

Hat vll. einer noch eine Idee was ich machen kann oder tun soll damits endlich wieder geht?


lg beyoNd


----------



## PC Heini (2. April 2009)

Grüss Dich

Schau mal im Bios nach, ob der onboard Sound aktiviert ist.
Gut zu wissen wäre noch, welchen Soundchip und Chipsatz da verbaut ist. Dazu ladest Du Everest herunter. Dann haste die nötigen Infos und sogar Links dazu.
Gib wieder Bescheid, wenn was nicht hinhaut.


----------



## beyoNd (2. April 2009)

Hallo Heini

irgendewie find ich im Bios nichts.
Aber ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht vll weißt du wo ich dort kucken muss/kann.

lg beyoNd


----------



## PC Heini (3. April 2009)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde

Schau mal Bild1 an. Integrated Peripherals und Advanced Chipset Features. Dort könntest Du was finden.
Sonst lade wie gesagt EVEREST herunter. Dann haste alle Infos auf einen Schlag.


----------



## beyoNd (4. April 2009)

Hallo Heini,

sry das ich mich so spät wiedermelde aber die Wlan Karte hatte den Geist aufgegeben.

Also hab jetzt EVERST Installiert.
Hab hier mal Berichte.  Hab nur keine Ahnung was das zu sagen hat? Kannst du mir vll weiterhelfen? Wenn ich noch was Posten soll sag bitte bescheid.

Vielen, vielen Dank beyoNd


----------



## PC Heini (4. April 2009)

Grüss Dich

Mit diesen Reporten kann ich nicht viel anfangen. 
Klick in Everest auf Computer und dann Übersicht.
Dann auf Motherboard und Chipsatz.
Dann noch Mutimedia. 
Stell jeweils ein Screen ins Thema. Dann kann ich Dir besser helfen.


----------



## beyoNd (4. April 2009)

Hier die Screenshots

Bei Multimedia PCI/Pnd Audio steht nichts,sieht also genau so aus wie bei Chipsatz.

lg beyoNd


----------



## PC Heini (4. April 2009)

Dir fehlt eindeutig der Chipsatztreiber für den Sound. Welcher das ist, steht leider in keinem der Screens.
Kann Dir von hier aus nicht mehr weiter helfen. Müsste jetzt selbst das MB betrachten und nach den Chips sehen.
Tut mir leid.
Ausser, der Soundchip wäre defekt. 
Ne Soundkarte kann dann Dein Soundproblem lösen.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## beyoNd (5. April 2009)

Moin,

also der den Chip habe ich mal Fotografiert. 
Als ich aber bei google nach Treibern gesucht habe fand ich eine Seite von Realtek wo ich mich garnicht zu recht gefunden habe....
Weißt du vll. welchen ich benötige?


lg beyoNd


----------



## PC Heini (5. April 2009)

Probier den mal; http://www.msi-computer.de/index.ph...40&PHPSESSID=25f308fe1a29bdfc7dc1e322eedb9581


----------

